# The Conrad Appreciation Thread



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 18, 2006)

I wanted to open a thread for people as well as myself to give incredible thanks to Conrad. You have for years footed the bill for Dimensions and spent hours and hours maintaining the site as well. And non profit for all of us grateful participants. It's wonderful to see posts of record breaking members online at a time reaching almost 1,300, and to have 5,000 members. 

I am glad that I am able to donate to this site, and for all it has done for me just in the short time I have been a member of Dimensions, I will be donating again soon. All because of Conrads unfailing hard work and love. And I love this site for all the people I have met all over the world. The connections I've made here are priceless. Especially being able to become a BigCutie. My confidence has jumped leaps and bounds since meeting all of you on here. And for that I love you all, and give BIG thanks  to you Conrad. Ladies, isn't he too cute to boot?
Who else would like to thank the guy? What does Dimensions mean to you?

Fat hugs and belly rubs!
Sasha :wubu:


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 18, 2006)

Conrad, you're awesome. Thank you for your devotion and continued interests in the welfare of those who believe in what you're doing! We've all benefitted from being here somehow, and that translates right back to your vision, efforts, and kindness. Sasha, you're right on the money with this one


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 18, 2006)

No kidding! Thanks for all your years of love and labor! 

I owe so many wonderful hours to this place, and have had great times over the years in this community. I've grown so much as a person, and as an FA, and your generosity has been my gain. Thanks for overlooking all the tough times and complaints to know what a powerful size-acceptance tool you have really created. 

You rock, Conrad. Thanks! 


Jay


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 18, 2006)

Always and again, Thank You. Life would not be the same without Dimensions, or the people involved. Conrad - you have impacted so many lives with what you have created, and it has taken on a *big* _*beautiful*_ life of it's own. 
Lucky, lucky us to have you.

And damn right Sasha, he certainly _is_ handsome.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you, Conrad, for a safe place on the big, bad internet.

Now I am no longer limited to Homestarrunner.  



I appreciate your efforts, and applaud your dedication.


----------



## doctorx (Oct 18, 2006)

Hurray for Conrad!





Thanks for everything.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I wanted to open a thread for people as well as myself to give incredible thanks to Conrad. ...



Awwwh... that is so sweet of you! Thank you so much! 

Dimensions has now been an intricate part of my life for 22 years. It wasn't always smooth sailing, and there has been many a time when I wondered if it was all worth it. I've had my hand on the shut-down button a few times, and sometimes when I see the seething hatred some folks out there have for Dimensions and me, I wonder about the cost/benefit factor. 

There was a time when I Dimensions was a viable business. That was in the early and mid 1990s, just before the internet and web took off. Between almost 5,000 subscribers and a booming 900-number (remember those?) friendship line business, Dimensions enabled me to start my technology magazines. For that I will always be grateful. With the print magazine business on its way out, I'm back to Square One, but that is okay.

Change is good. Who'd have thought that Dimensions eventually would morph from just a magazine to a thriving community, a community of people from all walks of life, people who accept and love themselves for who and what they are. I love it when two people find each other through one of the many venues Dimensions offers. I marvel at how many have gotten married or are in happy relationships.

Perhaps most of all I marvel that ever since its beginnings, Dimensions has attracted an almost equal number of males and females. That is pretty unique. Most sites appeal either to one gender or the other. 50/50 seems a perfect split to me. 

So thank you for the kind words. They always provide fuel in my tank, the energy needed to go on, add new things, weather crises and crashes, and just generally keep this haven safe and sound and on course.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 18, 2006)

All I can think to add is, try not to let the occasional drama fests get you down.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 18, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> So thank you for the kind words. They always provide fuel in my tank, the energy needed to go on, add new things, weather crises and crashes, and just generally keep this haven safe and sound and on course.



You should treat yourself to a nice cup of herbal tea...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2006)

Great Idea Sasha.

Conrad deserves much praise from me.

My preference was unfortunately negatively invoked on me when I was younger. Had I not come in contact with dimensions, I probably would have not become an FA... Or I would be stuck in the closet for the rest of my life.

Let me close this one quick.

It's 3 a.m. I cannot stay up much longer.... But I can donate.

GOOOO Conrad!!!


----------



## Placebo (Oct 18, 2006)

swear to god, if i ever win the lottery, and/or somehow make a high 6 or 7 figure sallary in the comming future you are getting a ginormous check in the mail my friend... 

thank you


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 18, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Awwwh... that is so sweet of you! Thank you so much!
> 
> Dimensions has now been an intricate part of my life for 22 years. It wasn't always smooth sailing, and there has been many a time when I wondered if it was all worth it. I've had my hand on the shut-down button a few times, and sometimes when I see the seething hatred some folks out there have for Dimensions and me, I wonder about the cost/benefit factor.


My only regret is that Dimensions wasn't around 30 or 40 years ago when I was growing up, because it's a marvelous resource. At least now it is very affirming to see that somehow I muddled through my early existence pretty well as a big tall fat girl, and I can share some of my experiences with other fat women and our admirers. 

So, Conrad, I salute you the best way I know how -- stand up, lift my head up high, and shake my big fat tush (and the rest of me). I'll put an extra bounce in my step today as I carry out my daily duties here in the office. 

Gut gemacht! Well done!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2006)

My husband was one of the mag subscribers, and he introduced me to this site about five years ago. I was hooked from the beginning.

Thank you so much, Conrad. It means s lot to have a safe place to hang out on the 'net.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 18, 2006)

Conard deserves a stand ovation for his work here, and in the magazine. Thank you Conrad!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

thank you conrad, sincerely.

I hope to thank you in cold, hard cash sometime in the near future.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah Conrad,

It has been a long bumpy road for you and I.  And over the years you and I have had quite a few *interesting* disagreements but I am quite happy with where our friendship is at this point. I respect your hard work keeping Dimensions going for so long. I love this place and I think you are an awesome person.

I had a subscription to Dimensions back when it was a black and white publication for the FA SIG in NAAFA. It was an eye opening magazine for me. Being involved with Dimensions over the years has helped me love myself and to love the men who love big women like me.

You do a wonderful thing here Conrad. You help BBW's and FA's understand themselves and understand each other. That's a big deal.

You are appreciated in so many way's Conrad. 

Sandie Z.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be forever grateful to Dimensions/Conrad for bringing me and my future hubby together. We met in chat (as I've probably mentioned 1,000 times here.. sorry). I used to say we'd send an invitation to the wedding to Conrad, but the more I thought about it, 3-4 hours of trying to explain fat acceptance to my fat-hating mother (as she shovels roasted chicken and wedding cake into her mouth all evening) is no way to say thank you.

Thanks, Conrad, for all you do.  

Laura


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 18, 2006)

thank you Conrad


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to jump on this bandwagon for sure.

I have to agree with Sue when she says she wishes Dimensions would have been there for her growing up. That would have been great. 

I wish anyone who needs this place will find it. There are lots of folks out there who sure could use some acceptance.

Thanks Conrad.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 18, 2006)

Jesus, Conrad. This is something that's been on my mind for awhile, and while I'm in a weepy mood this morning, I'll get it over with. I don't even know how to say thank you. Back in the bad old days of not quite being at my worst with an eating disorder, I remember one of my biggest fears about gaining weight was stretchmarks and having what I considered a hideous body or ill-shapen globs of fat hanging off where it hadn't formed properly during puberty or cellulite. (Basically, a lot of fears around getting fatter, and we're talking, like, acceptable society "normal fat." Like having your menses fat. Not that you have menses... You know what it is though.) There was a distinct fear of letting myself go and eat and literally worrying I was going to end up weighing 1,000+ lbs. 

My psychiatrist was a BBW, and generally a nice, tolerant lady. We were discussing my fear of getting fatter and losing something I'd worked really hard for, losing my sexual appeal, and so on. She brought in a few of the print Dims and asked me if I saw how these fat women could be considered attractive, even beautiful. Being your average 17 year old, I initially thought she was implying this is how recovery was supposed to look and was sort of horrified, but objectively, I realized these were pretty women. It was a significant step for me realizing gaining weight was not the end of the universe. I can be comfortable with my current larger body, and was even capable of my initial post-recovery weight of 158. I was okay with staying there, and indentifying with that weight. Hell, I owned it and dated at that weight and started advancing in my career. 

I forget why I even googled Dimensions years later. The forum though, better yet. It gave me a better chance to put a more human face to your project, and the chance to review fat acceptance with a more mature eye. I appreciated it more the second time around, and sure as hell was more empathetic. 

The community here is wonderful (except for the weasels and trolls). Then, I met Ryan. Wow, wow, and thank you. Good find. I definately couldn't ask for more. I wish I could be more eloquent and express the depth of my affections for Dimensions, but I can't. I'm so glad Dimensions got to see me from the cusp of my childhood into being a woman; it matured me in a lot of ways that prepared me for things to come. In a sense, it's continually set a foundation for my life. I don't know what else to say.

(Mods, please edit if too rambly.)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 18, 2006)

What a fine idea for a topic!

Yes, Conrad, I can't thank you enough for all the hard work you do to keep this site running.

I sort of stumbled upon Dimensions back in 1994-1995. I don't recall the precise year but my workplace (a public library) had gotten something mysterious called "The Internet".

I remember we had a text only version back then and I managed to find some weight gain fiction somewhere. I followed a link to here and I've been here ever since. Yes, we eventually got graphic access and I finally began actively posting here about 2001-2002. I used to lurk a lot or post under names I used once or twice.

I always enjoy chatting with the great folks here and it's refreshing to learn that I'm not "abnormal" for admiring large women. Beauty comes in all sizes.

So, thank you again, Conrad.


Best,

Dennis


----------



## Durin (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank You Conrad!

When I discovered Dimensions for the first time back in the 1994 I realized there were other people like me in the world.

That it was O.K. to like Fat Women.

 

Thank You!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

I forgot to add:

Conrad, thank you for the awkward dates. And the awkward IMs. But also, thank you for at least once getting to say, "I love you" and mean it. From the spectrum of horrible to life-changing, Dimensions has helped me meet some interesting people. Thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm still new here and it's nice to have found such an interesting place for acceptance that is filled with so many intelligent, caring, honest, good people. 
I want to thank Conrad for all of his work and concerns. It's also important to me to thank the moderators that also help to keep this a respectable, nice place for us all :kiss2:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 18, 2006)

I would also like to add a BIG thanks to the moderators! Cant believe I didnt mention them. You guys do your job and do it well! I guess I should just say thanks to all who make Dimensions the great place it is


----------



## Paul Fannin (Oct 18, 2006)

but Conrad, you need to rethink your position on the Sacramento Kings. There's a new wind of NBA Basketball in our area and it's by the Bay


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 18, 2006)

_Thank you so much Conrad, for everything._ :kiss2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dimensions is a safe haven for me. Over the years, I've come to know some wonderful people here. Recently, this wonderful place has helped me through a bad depression. I am continually impressed with all the beautiful, intelligent people here. I actually look forward to going on-line every evening when I get home. So, again, thanks for all you do for us - you are truely one in a million. :bow:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 19, 2006)

Preesh!
...........


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 19, 2006)

Conrad, 

I've expressed this before, but I don't think it can be said enough. Without the influence of Dimensions and the people I've met through this site, I wouldn't be the person I am today...and, taking the good with the not-so-good, I think that's a wonderful thing. I've come from being an incredibly insecure, naive, painfully shy girl to a no-nonsense, mostly confident, fat woman. For this you will always have my gratitude.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

Great threath Sasha!

Thank you Conrad, for the great work you've done for all us. And thanks to 
all the peopel that contributed. 

Dimensions was a big eye opener for me back in 1996, when I found this website for the first time (with a search page, called webcrawler). It was on pencomputing back in those days, and I think Cat and CindyG made two of the most famous home pages during that time. And today, I think Cat has one of the longest running private home page.

Nowadays if you type "bbw" (a term that has been invented by Conrad) in Google, you get over 13 million hits. But the centre is and continous to be Dimensions. It has evolved to large growing community.


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 19, 2006)

I sometimes miss those old days.. Dances in New York in the 80's & 90's the old black and white printed magazine. Ned's amazing artwork. Have we really been around that long? 

You've come a long way baby! 

Thank you both for your hard work and dedication!

Kathie
aka
HugKiss


----------



## James (Oct 19, 2006)

Conrad

Put simply this was the place where I learned of all things BBW/FA/size acceptance etc. 

This was the place where I realised that it was cool to feel the way I felt about big girls. Dimensions, and especially the forum has surely made all of those who visited feel better in their own skin...

You have made a truly great thing that has affected the lives of thousands of people... something of which you should feel rightly proud.

peace

James


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 20, 2006)

Conrad is a top bloke and is just so bloody excellent in everywhere. Conrad. Bestest guy ever.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2006)

My thanks and appreciation to Conrad, his moderators, and anyone else involved in this operation. You all do a wonderful job.


----------



## KerrieKat (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add my thanks also!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

For this and so much more... Thank you!


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Indeed to Conrad! If we haven't learned anything else, we have learned there are many of us who know BIG IS BEAUTIFUL! While any forum has it's share of flames and trolls, I am constantly impressed by the intelligence and tolerance of the majority who post here. It was Conrad who brought us together, and THANKS!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 19, 2007)

*bump!* .


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 19, 2007)

Of course! Without this site I don't know where I'd be. Practically every other site concerning this scene pretty much treats it like it's a fetish alone. This is the only one I've been to where there are actual real people who talk about stuff beyond FAT. It's great!

I've met so many awesome people through here and I am very proud and I feel blessed to have the preference that I do. Seriously blessed. Cheesy, right? 

 Thanks for it all!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 19, 2007)

The Betty Boop job saved my life, the OUTLAW BIKER job improved my image, but the DIMENSIONS job saved my sanity. Such as it is. All within a few weeks of each other in '85. I've been set it my ways and coasting ever since, but oh well.:blink: Thanks Conrad & Ruby!:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 19, 2007)

I just wanted to formally write a note of appreciation to you Conrad for all that you've done! Over the years I've given kudos to you here and there but nothing specific like this... You really are a shining light for the FAs and fat folks here, corny as that may sound! From what I've read, you have done an an incredible amount of work, donated your time and money, and put up with a lot of crap from many directions. But you kept doing what you obviously believe in... size acceptance and acceptance of FAs. I think that there are many wonderful things here to show for that effort, and many wonderful people! I think there are a lot of us who would like to contribute more, but don't necessarily know how.

Kudos Conrad! You have taken us a long way since the FA SIG...

Stan Schroeder


----------



## runningman (Apr 19, 2007)

I echo the thoughts of many here. This site, these forums and the DIMs chat too have been and continue to be somewhere I love to spend time. I have met some wonderful people and the atmosphere is always encouraging. Thanks for all the work you've put in creating and maintaining Dimensions.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll echo all of the sentiments. I'm fairly new to Dimensions, but so far, it's been great. 

Thanks Conrad, for everything!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone, especially Conrad for Dims. I think its the community that makes this place that Conrad created so wonderful. And thanks Jay for bumping the thread.


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't been here long, but this place has already done a lot for me. Thanks!


----------



## dragorat (Apr 19, 2007)

Before I was ever on the internet I heard of something called Dimensions.I'd never really seen the printed magazine but the 1st time I heard of it was as an ad in another mag.It was back around '96 that I got on the internet & found Dimensions.At first all I did was read the stories in the weight room & look at all the pics.It wasn't til about 2000 that I actually entered Dimchat & I've been there ever since.Thru Dimensions I've brought out what has actually been a part of me as long as I can remember.I've met many wonderful people in chat.It has become like a 2nd family to me & I owe it all to Conrad & his wonderful vision!May Dimensions & your vision shine on forever...


----------



## Happy FA (Apr 19, 2007)

My German is basically only verbal so I'm sure the above is only close to Many Thanks in your native tongue.

I've known you for more than 20 years I believe and while I've thanked you for the many things you've done for FAs and BBWs and the fat acceptance movement and me personally many times over, one more time is always warranted.

Conrad, I thank you each day that I come to this site and find that it's still operating and the fat accepting, fat admiring and fat communities are still in business at Conrad's Corner Coffeehouse. Sit down, have a cup of Joe with Schlagoberst, and chew the fat some with all of us who would go through serious withdrawal without the virtual center you provide for all of us. In so many ways Dimensions is the Big Tent for all the fat related folks, and provides a broad variety of venues for different orientations, interests, kinks, rants, raves and just plain good info. Everyone who doesn't hurt another participant is welcome. Free speech is pretty much available as long as it isn't hate filled. 

And for all this I thank you, Conrad, for having made it happen.

May you live long and prosper... and have as much happiness as you can handle.

Happy FA


----------



## Risible (Apr 19, 2007)

Conrad,

This is a good opportunity to say thank you and to express my gratitude to you and Ruby for providing Dims the website, in particular the forums. I enjoy them very much. You must be proud of your success.

My gratitude doesn't stop there. I also want to say thank you for the hard work and sacrifice you put in with NAAFA. I very much enjoyed my NAAFA experience, and I don't believe it would have been as happy without you at the helm, holding it together and guiding it.

In addition, did I ever tell you that I've always viewed you and Ruby as King and Queen of the SA world? You, all handsome and sophisticated, and Ruby, one of the original confident BBW beauties. :bow: 

Finally, thanks for the Dims magazine. I very much enjoyed it, from the first newsletter FA-SIG newsletter until the last issue. You really made it into something, and you must be proud of that as well. Ned's illustrations were just the icing on the cake!

You've really made a difference in this BBW's life. Thanks to you, and please say thanks to Ruby for me!

Dee


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Off course...

:bow: Esteemed CONRAD

How are You?
I should thank You too... these boards are great, a place of happyness... many dreams gain forms of letters and pictures here... and above all, It raises the Flag of Size Acceptance... Believe me, You united good people of all over the World... specially this humble brazilian apprentice that writes to You now...
All my Gratitude!!!*


----------



## rainyday (Apr 19, 2007)

Given all that I've reaped from Dimensions, "thanks" seems severely inadequate, but I'll offer it anyway. At the end of the day, your balance on the scale (heh) of life is tipped fairly far over in the "Did something good" direction, and I hope you enjoy a good deal of satisfaction from that. A lot of lives have been enriched here.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm still fairly new (I guess), but I want to say thank you as well! The more I come to this site, the more positive reinforcement I receive on loving my body just as it is. Thank you for creating a space where bbws and fat admirers can get to know each other without fear of being judged or seen as abnormal.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 19, 2007)

You have brought people together from all over the world in acceptance and friendship -- and made the world a better place than you found it.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 19, 2007)

If I've got the timeline correct (Dims started in 1995, right?), I'm only a year or two shy of having lurked here half my life -- and if I didn't actually start _posting_ until just last weekend, that's no fault of the sysadmin's.

Thanks, Conrad. Let me add my name to the list of twentysomething FAs who might never have learned to accept themselves if it hadn't been for your site. You've built a wonderful community here, and I'm thrilled to be a part of it.


----------

